# Cadence FXA-1500 - how do you adjust settings?



## iowabucks (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everyone. I have a Cadence FXA-1500 running a fairly cheap Dual brand, band pass box and 10" sub of theirs. Also a Sony CGX-GT510 HU and Alpine KTP-445U. (smaller sized 45wX4 amp) for my cabin speakers.

I can't find the instructions that would tell me how to tune this. It is in the trunk of my 05 Grand Am and after first hooking it up sounds pretty muffled. I'm looking for sound quality not DB's.

Does anyone know where I can get instructions for this. I have not been able to find it anywhere on the web. Any ideas how to set gain, bass EQ, and lowpass frequency would be appreciated.

I have read a couple tuning threads but they don't seem to be what i'm looking for. I'm pretty much a noob at this as you can surely tell, so explaining it in laymans terms would help.

I know I can't expect much for good sounding bass from this brand and price range.

Thanks. Jerry.


----------



## iowabucks (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I put this in the wrong forums. 

Could one of the mods please move this to the General Car Audio Discussion?

Thanks. Jerry.


----------

